# Squigs Massive Clearout! H - LOTS W - Paypal $



## SpearASquig (Mar 28, 2012)

After going on something of a spending spree with the Christmas bonus it's time to face reality (and the new tax year!) and cut the hoard down to size.

Payment by Paypal only. Please make me sensible offers, much better deals available for those who buy in bulk (4-5 items +). 

There are only three types of auctions here;

Brand New In Box (BNIB) 
Assembled but Unpainted (ABU) 
Assembled and Undercoated Black (AAUB).

Please only message me if you’re legitimate, I’ve sold Magic Cards online before and people who will have a three day convo with you and then reveal “I’ll let you know if I get any money” is completely infuriating! 

Details aside, good hunting my friends. 

WARHAMMER 40K

BLOOD ANGELS
1 x Sanguinary Guard (Box Set) - BNIB
1 x Blood Angels Death Company (Box Set) – BNIB
Baal Predator Tank - BNIB

SPACE MARINES
3 x Tactical Squads (Box Set) – 2 BNIB + 1 ABU
2 x Terminator Squads (Box Sets) – BNIB
2 x Rhino – BNIB SOLD
1 x Land Raider - BNIB

IMPERIAL GUARD
3 x Cadian Shock Troops (Box Sets) - BNIB
1 Cadian Heavy Weapon Squad - BNIB
2 x Leman Russ MBT's – ABU + BNIB
1 x Leman Russ Demolisher - BNIB
2 x Chimera Transports - BNIB
3 x Valkyrie – 2 BNIB 1 SOLD

TYRANIDS
1 Hive Tyrant - BNIB
1 Trygon/Mawloc – BNIB

GREY KNIGHTS
2 x Grey Knight Terminators (Box Sets) - BNIB

TAU
2 x Crisis Battlesuits (Box Sets) - BNIB
2x Tau Piranha - BNIB
1 Hammerhead - ABU

FANTASY


BRETONNIA
Battalion Box Set - BNIB
King Louen Leoncouer – BNIB
2 x Trebuchet – BNIB
1 x Grail Knights (Box Set) – ABU
2 x Grail Knights (Single Models) – BNIB
1 x Battle Standard – AAUB
2 x KOTR/KE Box Sets – BNIB
2 x Bowmen Box Sets – BNIB - SOLD
1 x Pegasus Knights (Box Set) – BNIB
2 x Pegasus Knights (Single Models) - ABU

DWARFS
Battalion Box Set – BNIB
3 x Dwarf Warrios – BNIB
High King Thorgrim Grudgebearer - ABU
Master Engineer with Brace of Pistols – BNIB
2 x Dwarf Grudge Thrower – BNIB
2 x Dwarf Cannon – ABU
1 x Dwarf Bolt Thrower – ABU
1 x Flame Cannon - BNIB
20 Hammerers inc. Command – ABU
16 Ironbreakers inc. Command - ABU

VAMPIRE COUNTS

Vampire Counts Coven Throne / Mortis Engine – BNIB
Count Mannfred – ABU
3 x Necromancer – 1 BNIB, 2 AAUB
4 x Zombies (Box Sets) – BNIB - 2 SOLD
3 x Skeletons (10 Model Box Sets) – BNIB
1 x Crypt Ghouls (Box Set) – BNIB - SOLD
2 x Dire Wolves (Box Set) – BNIB
1 x Vargheists/Crypt Horrors (Box Set) – BNIB
1 x Varghulf – BNIB
2 x Blood Knights (Box Sets) – BNIB

SKAVEN
Skaven Warlord - BNIB
Deathmaster Snikch – BNIB
2 x Stormvermin – BNIB
4 x Clanrats – BNIB
6 x Poisoned Wind Globadiers – AAUB
2 x Skaven Warplock (Box Set) – BNIB
1 x Plague Monks (box Set) – BNIB
2 x Warp Lightning Cannon – BNIB
1 x Doomwheel – BNIB

HIGH ELVES
1 High Elf Mage on Horseback - BNIB
20 White Lions of Chrace inc. Command – ABU
2 x Silver Helms (Box Set) – BNIB
2 x Dragon Princes (Box Set) – BNIB


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how much would you ask for the valkyries?

khrone


----------



## SpearASquig (Mar 28, 2012)

PM has been sent.


----------



## SpearASquig (Mar 28, 2012)

Updated. Thanks.


----------

